# Pike island today



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

had a decent day at pike today. ended up with,1 walleye,35 sauger,4 huge crappie,3 white bass,9 smallmouth bass,one lg mouth bass,1 nice perch all pretty good size. lots of throwbacks.we did better than anybody there,nobody could find bait down there.all on nice cripple creek minnows.nice day great trip. 4 of us.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job! I checked the flow gauge yesterday and it was around 13-14. How's the water look?


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

how big was your walleye... and your biggest sauger that day the biggest i've got out the river is 15in what were you fishing with


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the flow was at 15-16 ft. biggest sauger was 17 in and the walleye was at 18.all caught on moinows. they were throwing green and chrome spoons and getting some. the people could not get minnows down there!!!!bait shops never open and the hardware refrig system went out.crappies at 14- 141/2 but thick!!! water a little stained like usual.i always thought you could not get near the dam in a boat??? they did yesterday,almost to the barrel that stick s out!!!!!!right at the pier?????


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds good husky, told the wife about ready to go fishing, and she says "yes it is almost cold enough" then laughed. I throw little 3/8 spoons and 1/4 -3/8 jigs with 3 inch tails...


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun!!!! Good job


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys!we also got some on a white roadrunner tipped with minnow


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

11/8/2009 hit pike again today,3 of us. good day again.30 saugers 1 white bass,1 hybrid bass,a channel cat,4 smallmouth bass. and 1 skippy. all on jigs and minnows,thanks to those columbus guys who told me about roadrunners,they are killers!!!no biggun but good size. met one of hatchetmans buddys. he had pics of saugeye i couldn t believe!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

11/09/09 hit Pike Island this afternoon and it was like the dead sea. Middle gates were open causing a strong back current. Fished the gravel bar and all through the rocks with no success. A few guys were on the pier and a couple guys in the rocks, didn't see anyone catching anything while I was down there. Bait shop was closed as usually, should of known better than to rely on them to be open when I could of got bait elsewhere. Gonna get some bait this week and possibly try again later this week or this weekend. 

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my son might go down wednsday again. were rigged like catfishing too. sinker on bottom and minnow 1 ft above sinker.number 4 or 2 hook short shank.his name is jr,give him a yell,he will be on the pier.big boy!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Most guys appeared to be fishing jigs. I saw a couple guys with minnows but they were tippin their jigs with them and I didnt see a single fish caught. Might go run some traps this week and hit the dam this weekend.

Jake


----------



## botts2k6 (Jun 2, 2008)

husky hooker, im pretty new to this site and i see that you seem to be pretty familiar with pike island dam. 2 buddies and i are planning a trip to pike island dam on may 7th 2010 and well be campin at the rayland marina/camping area and i was wondering if you had any friendly advice for us on the catfishing by the dam. flatheads mostly. what bait is normally used, where any baitshops/beer stores are near ect. this will be our first trip and i hope to catch a few cats. any help is appretiated thanx


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

you will find everything you need close,unless the bait shop is closed. gas and stores all over down at pike look for a path down to water a little below the dam for your cats.when you get there to rayland tell them big dan sent ya.good people,fish for crappies in april down there. big crappies baitshop is in yorkville.ohio river bait and tackle.


----------

